# TV series "The Fall" - Characters named after guitar brands



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Check out the character names on this series. I've not seen it myself but someone on another forum pointed this out. The creator must be a fellow guitar nut!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Fall_(TV_series)


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Definitely not the first time I've seen that!

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0097138/?ref_=nm_flmg_act_51


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2015)

lol. that's cool.
I found this.

Why are all The Fall’s characters named after guitars?

Gillian Anderson's detective is still episodes away from catching Jamie Dornan's 
serial killer but one mystery has already been solved...

The second series of BBC2's thriller The Fall has only just begun, but there’s one secret at the heart 
of the series has already come to light – and it’s bound to strike a chord.

It turns out that nearly all of the characters in the BBC2 thriller are named after guitars, from main 
players Paul Spector (Jamie Dornan) and Stella Gibson (Gillian Anderson), down to series one’s corrupt 
cop DI Breedlove. And it’s no coincidence, according to the series’ writer and director. 

“I intended to call my characters after guitars,” series creator Allan Cubitt told the Belfast Telegraph.
“In fact there's probably over 60 references to them in the series.”

He explained: "As a writer sometimes it's incredibly important that you write about things that interest 
you and you just know when names are right.” 

"I love music and I love guitars and have been playing them for years. In fact, my first ever guitar was 
a Gibson, they are my favourites and I've owned loads of them over the years."

Other characters named after guitars include Assistant Chief Constable Jim Burns (named after Burns of
London), Spector’s former girlfriend Rose Stagg (from Stagg guitars), pathologist Reed Smith (named for 
Paul Reed Smith or PRS guitars) and Spector’s babysitter Katie Benedetto (her surname is taken from a 
jazz guitar company). 

Gillian Anderson has the honour of having her character named after two famous guitar brands. "I gave 
Stella Gibson a double guitar name as she's my central character," Cubitt said.

Here’s hoping the name gives her luck when Spector finally has to face the music…


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

That's funny and charming, all at once. I especially like the manner in which the less obvious names are included: Danielle Ferrington, James Tyler, Matt Eastwood, P.C. Hagstrom, Sarah Kay, Tom Anderson, Jim Burns.

Maybe if there is a third season, they'll include Eko Goya, Wandré Stromberg, and Dean Ibanez.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

This is a great series. Watched it on Netflix. I can't believe I never noticed the characters names.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

TWRC said:


> Definitely not the first time I've seen that!
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0097138/?ref_=nm_flmg_act_51





> Gibson Rickenbacker is a hired fighter living in a plague-ravaged apocalyptic America where a plague has infested most of the United States and the rest of the world. In New York City, Gibson encounters a woman named Pearl Prophet. Pearl reveals to Gibson that she is a cyborg who is carrying vital-information for a group of scientists in Atlanta who are working on a cure to the plague and Pearl hires Gibson to escort her back to Atlanta. But Pearl is kidnapped by "Pirates" a murderous gang led by Fender Tremolo, who wants the cure for themselves and they decide to take Pearl to Atlanta themselves. Gibson, joined by a young woman named Nady Simmons, goes in pursuit of Fender and his gang, as Gibson sets out to rescue Pearl, stop Fender and his gang from reaching Atlanta and defeat Fender who slaughtered Gibson's family.


Sounds cheesy...



Hamstrung said:


> Check out the character names on this series. I've not seen it myself but someone on another forum pointed this out. The creator must be a fellow guitar nut!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Fall_(TV_series)


Maybe I'll have to check it out now...


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

If there ain't a character named Gretschen, I ain't watchin'.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

TWRC said:


> Definitely not the first time I've seen that!
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0097138/?ref_=nm_flmg_act_51


lol...when you read it, it seems really cheezy.
like it was taken from a porno or something.
but I bet when you watch the movie you barely catch it.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

zontar said:


> Sounds cheesy...


Like you wouldn't believe!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

After the third name I mentioned to my wife that it was a weird co-incidence. After another I knew there was something up. She's lived with me so long even she recognized them.

I enjoyed the show anyway, but the names were a nice touch.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

High/Deaf said:


> If there ain't a character named Gretschen, I ain't watchin'.


I was wrong, definitely worth watching. I've watched the first two seasons (series in their parlance), and it was a good series. As I was watching, I started noticing the names and thought "hey, I remember reading about this somewhere........."

I'm loving some of the Brit dramas while waiting for a few things to start up. This was a good one and the main character's not to hard on the eyes.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I recall telling my wife the guitar connection while we were watching it. It was McInturff (after I heard Tyler) that sealed it for me. Speaking of guitar builders....I had a chat with Dave Wren and we were discussing TV shows - he liked "The Killing" and I mentioned to him, "The Fall" - Later after checking in with him, he said that his wife and him couldn't sleep after watching it - sorry Dave .

It is a dark series. I thought the 3rd season of The Fall was so-so and a bit of a let down.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Alex said:


> It is a dark series. I thought the 3rd season of The Fall was so-so and a bit of a let down.


Ahhhhh, the CBS/Norlin years. LOL

I haven't seen the 3rd yet, but feel I have to after watching 1 and 2 in succession.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> Ahhhhh, the CBS/Norlin years. LOL
> 
> I haven't seen the 3rd yet, but feel I have to after watching 1 and 2 in succession.


I felt the same way. It's still better than most stuff on TV so worth giving it a shot.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I watched it. It's one of the few shows that actually creeped me out. I think some of the best show on TV are from the UK. Black Mirror, Utopia, The Fall


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Perhaps some Can con characters could include Simon Patrick, Art Lutherie and creepy Norman Godin?


----------

